# Are Hamsters Good For Your Snake?



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

I got two massive hamsters in the rep shop at the weekend for my pine and everglades x snakes. One struck and split its face open (never seen that before-ew), but the Pine ate it happily (no surprise there). His poop since has been a lot nicer smelling than when eating rats.

Can I feed hamsters regularly? What's the comparitive nutritional value?


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

I think they are a bit fatty but I am not sure. People stick with mcie for a reason though, but I am not sure of the entierty of it.


----------



## beckys_dad98 (Jan 23, 2006)

People generally stick to mice and rats because they breed faster, more readily available and are cheaper... Other than that it is probably good to switch your snakes diet every now and then... Hamsters as a constant food source might tend to be a lil too fatty though, but once in a while certainly wouldn't hurt...

Steve


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

I dn't think would have the hart to send anything bigge then crickt to it's doom see i like furry littel cuie things like mice is there any other way to buy rodents like Frozen or somthing?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

yeah, you buy them dead (frozon)


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

I Think Hamsters Are More Fatty. And Once On Hamsters, They tend To Stick To Hamsters. Or I May Be Getting Confussed With Gerbils. But I Wouldnt Bother, Aslong As You Can Get A Constant Supply.


----------

